# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Kynoselen

## Rider

Kynoselen by Vetoquinol ..French stuff.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good.

----------


## ajfina

Kynoselen is a powerful, fat burner, as well as a powerful anti-catabolic. This means it helps prevent muscle tissue from breaking down. Kynoselen combats fatigue, increases endurance during training, and facilitates recovery through its anti-catabolic affects, though it is not a steroid . Kynoselen may help increase protein synthesis, leading to more lean muscle mass.

i remenber my brother used that stuff once is painfull and cheap
\and i believe is a local injection

----------


## Rider

I consider use it as part of my PCT protocol, what do u think?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

You can probably take it year around.

----------

